# Annual Crater Lake Tour



## KZQuixote (Jul 16, 2012)

Took a ride down to Crater Lake yesterday as we have family visiting from back east. Took a bunch of pics here are the best two.












Bill


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow, thats cool as heck. Whats the elevation, snow in July???


----------



## KZQuixote (Jul 16, 2012)

The rim varies from 7 to 8 thousand feet. The rim road, which is 34 miles long, is still not open all the way around.

Bill


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 16, 2012)

Spectacular!


----------



## fatboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Very pretty.........


----------

